# Win7: Weiße Ausrufezeichen auf rotem Hintergrund in Explorericons



## Rofi (13. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was passiert ist bzw. was ich gerade getan habe als einige meiner Explorer-Icons plötzlich mit einem Ausrufezeichen geschmückt waren. Bisher habe ich keine Auswirkungen bemerkt. Es sind die Verzeichnisse in der Bibliothek (siehe Anhang) sowie Dateien in einem Verzeichnis auf dem Desktop und eine einzelne Datei auf dem Desktop.

Kennt jemand Bedeutung und Auswirkung dieser Ausrufezeichen in Win7?

Danke,
Rofi


----------



## ComFreek (13. August 2010)

Ich kenne mich mit Win 7 (habe Vista) nicht aus, aber eventuell sind das geschützte Dateien oder so?

Überprüfe mal, ob es Gemeinsamkeiten in den Eigenschaften gibt, z.B. Zugriffsrechte, schreibgeschützt,...


----------



## Rofi (13. August 2010)

@ ComFreek,

die Berechtigungen (siehe Anhang) sind für User, System und Administratoren.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## ComFreek (13. August 2010)

Sind diese Eigenschaften bei allen gleich?

Was mir noch einfällt:
Bei Vista werden Dateien und Ordner blau angezeigt, wenn sie komprimiert (Windows eigene Komprimierung) sind. Vielleicht werden die ja Win7 mit einem Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet?


----------



## deepthroat (13. August 2010)

Hi.

Benutzt du zufällig MozyHome? Dann siehe http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21...there-a-green-check-mark-on-my-Word-Excel-ico

Gruß


----------



## Rofi (13. August 2010)

@ComFreek,
ich kenne das mit den blau gekennzeichneten Dateien auch von Vista, bin aber bisher noch nicht dahinter gekommen, ob das Ausrufezeichen die äquivalente Win7-Kennzeichnung ist. Hab zumindest nichts wissentlich komprimiert.

@deepthroat,
nein, MozyHome nutze ich nicht. Allerdings habe ich ein verdächtiges Symbol von McAfee bei den ausgeblendeten Symbolen entdeckt (siehe Anhang). Viellleicht hat es damit zu tun.


----------



## brunlorenz (15. August 2010)

Das hat wahrscheinlich nichts damit zu tun


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

diese Ausrufezeichen kommen vermutlich von einer Shell Extension. Schau mal in der Registry unter HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions, ob du dort einen auffälligen Eintrag findest.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## ComFreek (15. August 2010)

@Matthias Reitinger: Dann ist ja das Program ein Alleskönner . Er kann *.reg, *.pdf, *.zip, *.html und einige Bibliotheken.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. August 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> @Matthias Reitinger: Dann ist ja das Program ein Alleskönner . Er kann *.reg, *.pdf, *.zip, *.html und einige Bibliotheken.


Welches Programm soll was „können“? Ein Icon Overlay Handler kann grundsätzlich auf jedes Shell Item ein Overlay legen. Ob es das Overlay jetzt anhand der Dateiendung oder anderen Attributen auswählt ist dem Handler überlassen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Rofi (16. August 2010)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> .... Schau mal in der Registry unter HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions, ob du dort einen auffälligen Eintrag findest....



Hallo Matthias,

ich habe das Verzeichnis HKLM\... in der Registry nicht gefunden. (Bild regedit)
Den von Dir angegebenen Pfad habe ich unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER und HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE gefunden (Bilder ...ShellExtensions), kann mit den Einträgen aus Unwissenheit aber leider nicht viel anfangen.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## sheel (16. August 2010)

Mit HKLM ist HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE gemeint

Und wo sind Bilder?

edit: Jetzt sind sie da


----------



## Rofi (16. August 2010)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Mit HKLM ist HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE gemeint. ...



Logisch, da war ich wohl etwas schwer von Begriff


----------



## Rofi (16. August 2010)

Hier die Inhalte der Unterverzeichnisse von Matthias' angegebenem Pfad.


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2010)

Hi.

Schau nochmal in

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
   Software
      Microsoft
         Windows
            CurrentVersion
               Explorer
                  ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers

Und such mal in den Einstellungen z.B. für McAfee nach der Möglichkeit die Overlay Icons abzuschalten. Siehe Screenshot hier: http://www.zdnet.de/news/digitale_w...eicherplatz_ein_story-39002364-41515269-1.htm

Gruß


----------



## Rofi (16. August 2010)

@ deepthroat,

habe mich dumm und dämlich gesucht um diese icon overlays zu disabeln aber leider noch nichts gefunden.

Gruß, Rofi


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Aber da sind doch Unterschlüssel. Öffne diese mal.


----------



## deepthroat (17. August 2010)

Rofi hat gesagt.:


> @ deepthroat,
> 
> habe mich dumm und dämlich gesucht um diese icon overlays zu disabeln aber leider noch nichts gefunden.


Welche Einstellungen gibt es denn bei dir in McAfee Online Backup? Sieht das denn nicht genauso aus wie auf dem verlinkten Screenshot?

Gruß


----------



## Rofi (18. August 2010)

@ ComFreek,

in den sechs Unterschlüsseln steht jedesmal das Gleiche. Nur in der geschweiften Klammer sind die Werte bzw. Buchstaben- u. Zahlenblöcke unterschiedlich. (siehe Bild)
__________________


@ deepthroat,

bisher habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie mit der McAfee Online Sicherung befasst. Es passen ja nur 2GB pro Lizenz da rein. Ich habe nur in der McAfee-Hauptanwendung suchen können, weil die Online Sicherung gar nicht eingerichtet ist.
Da McAfee bereits seit einigen Monaten unter Windows 7 installiert ist, dürfte dies doch nicht der Auslöser für die plötzliche Icon-Änderung sein? Ebenso kann das Online Backup doch sicherlich keinen Einfluss haben, wenn es gar nicht eingerichtet ist, oder etwa doch?

Gruß und vorerstes Danke an Euch,
Rofi


----------



## deepthroat (18. August 2010)

Hi.





Rofi hat gesagt.:


> bisher habe ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nie mit der McAfee Online Sicherung befasst. Es passen ja nur 2GB pro Lizenz da rein. Ich habe nur in der McAfee-Hauptanwendung suchen können, weil die Online Sicherung gar nicht eingerichtet ist.
> Da McAfee bereits seit einigen Monaten unter Windows 7 installiert ist, dürfte dies doch nicht der Auslöser für die plötzliche Icon-Änderung sein? Ebenso kann das Online Backup doch sicherlich keinen Einfluss haben, wenn es gar nicht eingerichtet ist, oder etwa doch?


McAfee installiert doch sicherlich jede Menge Updates, evtl. war da auch eins dabei welches das Verhalten mit den Icons geändert hat. Evlt. bekommen auch nur die Dateien ein solches Ausrufezeichen von denen seit mind. x Tagen kein Backup mehr erstellt wurde.

Auf jeden Fall sind die Overlays installiert und werden demnach auch angezeigt falls notwending. Es würde auch erklären warum alle Dateien dieses Ausrufezeichen haben, da du von keiner Datei ein Backup gemacht hast.

Exportiere doch mal den ShellIconOverlayIdentifiers Schlüssel in eine Datei und entferne die einzelnen Unterschlüssel solange bis die Overlays verschwunden sind (du müßtest den Explorer jedesmal über den Task Manager beenden oder aus- und einloggen). (\edit: ich würde mit den 3 MOBK Unterschlüsseln anfangen und diese mal entfernen)

Gruß


----------



## Rofi (13. September 2010)

Ich hatte mich nicht mehr gemeldet, da das Problem sich nicht beheben ließ. Allerdings sind die Ausrufezeichen irgendwann verschwunden, ohne dass ich nachvollziehen könnte warum.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------

